# Tuna Popper Rod: Suggestions? What are you using?



## JMB

I have been using my trevala jigging rods to throw poppers at tuna. They work but think the new Terez would be better. 

Space is always limited and it gets hard justify more rods. I always look for multi purpose rods to help cut down on gear. The saying comes to mind "Jack of all trades-master on none!" comes to mind. 

I am thinking that the terez may be worth it if I could cast further. 

Curious what others are doing?


----------



## Chris V

Shimano Terez TZC-70H or Star Paraflex SGB70H or SGB70XH. All 3 are 7' rods and have soft enough tips to throw even smaller topwaters like a rapala skitter walk. I've used all three but if I had to pick one, it would be the SGB70XH. Its just more durable and has some serious lifting power.


----------



## Big Perm

I've got three Terez paired up with various sized Saragosas on them. They are very easy to throw even with lighter tackle and they've got plenty of backbone to lift when you need it. I had decided on the trevala originally due to the cost difference. However, I was able to find the terez for about $50 more than the trevala, so the decision became very easy. The color options on the terez are really cool as well, mine are all aqua and they definitely stand out as far as cosmetics go.


----------



## MSViking

Chris V hooked me up with a Terez and I am happy with it, it's a good all around rod for a Stella, if I was solely throwing poppers, I might go a tad longer, but for everyday, popper, waxwing, etc.. the Terez are a awesome value.

Robert


----------



## Head Kned

There is a 7'8" terez designed for poppers. Ive got a couple and they are great, but for multi uses these guys might be right.


----------



## Chris V

The 7'8" popper rod is an awesome rod but some anglers are hesitant on the longer rods. Thats the model I set Robert up with and along with a Stella 8000 or 10000, there is no finer tuna killer around.

One thing I have to add though; if you end up with the 7'8" rod, get some harness adapter like the Braid reel rest which will allow you to use a harness to ease some of the pressure. Otherwise, that longer rod may give your back some hell on a bigger fish.


----------



## MillerTime

http://www.tackledirect.com/shimano-tzs78h-terez-spinning-rod.html

Is this the Terez rod you guys are talking about or another model?


----------



## JMB

Chris V said:


> The 7'8" popper rod is an awesome rod but some anglers are hesitant on the longer rods. Thats the model I set Robert up with and along with a Stella 8000 or 10000, there is no finer tuna killer around.
> 
> One thing I have to add though; if you end up with the 7'8" rod, get some harness adapter like the Braid reel rest which will allow you to use a harness to ease some of the pressure. Otherwise, that longer rod may give your back some hell on a bigger fish.


I was wondering about the longer rods. I know the longer the rod more of a lever for the fish. That's why standup rods evolved to be short. 

But, since these terez and the like are more limber, do they lessen the lever effect? 

I do have an Aftco Shoulder harness with a spinning reel strap that I use when I do hook a big fish on the spinner. 

The plus side to the longer rod would be the casting distance should be great. 

The shimano website recommends the shorter rod (7"2"?) in you have a smaller cockpit. I believe that would be me?!? But I think if I do a popper rod, I want the length of the 8 footer. 

The stars look good but I kind of think the shimano is more to my liking. I have star trolling rods that I am happy with.


----------



## JMB

http://fish.shimano.com/publish/con...products/rods/saltwater/recommended_uses.html

Click on each model and gives a description and rec uses.


----------



## guam_bomb80

I have the SPM8. Its one of the best "popping" rods I own. I use it for Popping, tossing stick baits, chunking and live bait on flat lines paired with a Stella 10KSW. Its very parabolic and also has plenty of backbone and I can toss a popper a country mile underhand on a crowded boat! Not the cheapest option, but a good option not to be overlooked.

http://spinalrods.com/poppingseries.html

Also, its rated to 3oz but i can throw every popper I own with it up to 6oz.


----------



## Kim

I'm shifting from Shimano rods to Black Hole Cape cod Special 80N for a Stella 10K with the JM 16K upgrade spool, arm and handle. I'm still shopping around for another rod the Stella 20K and I'm leaning towards the ''Synit Mk III. The loop adaptor will fit a harness and it will take a lot of load off your lower back.

http://www.jignpop.com/brands/Black-Hole.html

http://www.jignpop.com/categories/Harness-{47}-Fighting-Belts/


----------



## jakerider

Spinal makes awesome popping rods.....kind of pricey but excellent products and even better customer service.


----------



## JMB

Thanks all for the input. 

Confused as ever. I looked at SAMs for some of the Terez and the Paraflex. Like them both. But it seems that I have stuff that is not all that different. I just may end up using what I have. 

But I do like the terez. The Spinal and the Black hole are cool too, but I think more than I want to committ to for a rod I use rather infrequently.

P.S.
Why is Chris V always MIA when I go to SAMs to tap him for some free fishing tips and advice!?! LOL.


----------



## Chris V

Sorry! I couldn't help with fishing stuff if I didn't go fishing. Let me know next time you're heading over and I'll make sure I'm there. My schedule is pretty liberal right now but it will get hectic here shortly.


----------



## JMB

Thanks Chris. 

Just giving you a hard time.


----------

